
US pushes to fund western rivals to Huawei - hash872
https://www.ft.com/content/94795848-e6e3-11e9-b112-9624ec9edc59
======
hash872
I'd love to hear from folks experienced in the telecom/networking sector. From
what I gathered as a total outsider:

Telco equipment is not always profitable for big companies, but China
initiated a big state-sponsored push to dominate the industry decades ago,
plus their state banks give out excessively easy loans to bring in large
customers

Altiostar somehow does something with virtualizing telco equipment, which
allows purchasers to pick & choose which pieces integrate together to form a
whole system. Huawei (and presumably Ericcson & Nokia) offer a whole system
off-the-shelf

Economic models drawn up decades ago by University of Chicago-types that say
that developed countries should outsource manufacturing and focus on our
comparative advantage are dangerously naive about national
security/geopolitical considerations

------
hash872
One senior government official said: “We gave up our superiority in making
telecoms equipment decades ago, and now we are realising that this might not
have been the best choice for national security reasons. Almost every
department and agency is desperately looking right now for ways to get back
into this game.” Ouch

